# Rain...



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

My chicks are happily foraging in the (light) rain. I tried to get them to go into the house but they came right back out. 

I was under the impression chickens didn't like to be out in the rain - is that a wrong impression?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

From what I seen the will range in the snow, rain, ice. But if its heavy they head for cover. They don't let the claws stay wet to long. Strong winds seem to drive them for cover also. The find shade in the heat, and sit for the hot hours then start to range after the sun gets low to the western horizon.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine will range in the rain unless its heavy rain then they run like mad for the coop


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think there are kit of worms are bugs that come out in the rain. I think they put up with the wet for the payoff. Just my impression.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

OK - cool. Since I've never had chickens that got to go outside, I just thought they'd want to stay inside when it's raining. I can see, though, that it might be to their advantage to be outside unless it's pouring. 

Tomorrow it's supposed to rain here all day. We'll see what they think of that.


----------

